
Uber Moving Away from Microservices - jswny
https://twitter.com/GergelyOrosz/status/1247132806041546754
======
addicted44
It's almost like microservices make sense when they make sense, and
macroservices (or, as I like to call them, services) make sense when they make
sense, and it's our job as professionals to make those calls.

Nah...we should just pick one and laugh at everyone who doesnt make the same
choice until 3 years later we pick the other and then laugh at everyone who
hasnt refactored and switched as well.

~~~
my_usernam3
When I first heard of microservices, it confused the hell out of me when I
tried to define my company's code base. In some ways we had microservices, for
other applications or features we were working on a monolithic service. I used
to think it was my lack of understanding, but I eventually realized our code
didn't have a binary definition that all the blog posts I was reading seemed
to apply to.

I feel like we should have been using verbs this whole time. At least when
applying it to legacy systems. Similar to say for databases we can normalize
data, or denormalize data. Is there a verb for this already?

------
lm28469
Weren't they boasting about their microservices and how great it was a few
years ago? I guess they're like Airbnb and all these companies that are
continuously rewriting and refactoring their whole tech stack every year,
gotta keep the army of engineers busy.

~~~
mc32
It’s almost like make-work so that their competitors don’t have a pool to draw
talent from...

------
insulanian
I'm glad this microservices hype is coming to an end. So many people have
jumped on the hype train, introducing so much unnecessary complexity into
their environments.

------
yks
I remember watching some demo where authors put a separate server per REST
endpoint of a basic JavaScript/AJAX shop-like app. That was a peak
microservices time.

------
angryasian
We've moved from micro services to macro services.. I don't see a problem with
that /s

------
stephenbez
This isn't a whole company thing, this is just an observation he is seeing.

He clarifies what he means more here:
[https://lobste.rs/s/mc3k1c/at_uber_we_re_moving_many_our#c_f...](https://lobste.rs/s/mc3k1c/at_uber_we_re_moving_many_our#c_f8vacm)

------
bradknowles
Reminds me of the old proclamation:

Thou Shalt Use Only Seventh Normal Form For All Databases — Or Die

